# Wer kennt Check Point VPN Secure Client



## Move (30 September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

zwecks Fernwartung einer S7-Anlage mit Panel (Step7+WinCCflex) benötige ich die Software Check Point VPN Secure Client.
Diese habe ich beigestellt bekommen und auf meinem PC installiert.
Jetzt das Problem:
Das Programm überprüft ob auf dem Rechner alle Netzwerkadapter, ob diese durch das Check Point Programm geschütz sind. Wenn nicht gibt es eine Fehlermeldung und die VPN-Verbindung kommt nicht zustande.
Ich habe alle Netzwerkadapter die ich nicht benötige deaktiviert und der verbleibene Adapter hat den Schutz "angehakt".
Trotzedem erkennt die Software einen Adapter der den Schutz nicht hat.
Ich vermute jetzt,das hier der Fehler in der Simatic Software Welt zu suchen ist.
Mit einem PC ohne Simatic Programme funzt es auf anhieb.

Wer hat hier Erfahrungen und könnte mir Tipps geben

Gruß
Move


----------



## tnt369 (30 September 2010)

ich habe hier ein siemens field PG mit s7 und winCCflex08.
auf dem läuft der check point VPN-1 secure client ohne probleme.

ist auf dem pc evtl. eine virtuelle machine aktiv/installiert welche
netzwerkkarten simuliert?


----------



## Move (1 Oktober 2010)

Hi,

nee habe keine virtuelle Maschine laufen.
Habe aber zusätzlich noch WinCC drauf, aber kann mir nicht vorstellen das es daran liegen könnte.

Gruß
Move


----------

